# How to spend 3 Hours in Philadelphia?



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

This Friday afternoon while my wife attends a luncheon. Sightseeing, shopping, just walking around....? Any thoughts?

Best holiday wishes to all. 

AHS


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

Boyd's Boyd's Boyd's! Also check out Sherman Brothers Shoes.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

A walk around the historical district.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

acidicboy said:


> A walk around the historical district.


I agree -- there's a lot to see in a relatively small area. My favorite is Independence Hall.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*Philadelphia Shopping*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67826


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

DocHolliday said:


> I agree -- there's a lot to see in a relatively small area. My favorite is Independence Hall.


+2

My wife and I have done pretty much the same thing.

Well worth the time is to drive down to for a real Philly cheesesteak. Lock your doors for the drive. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Agree on the Independence Hall area. The Constitution Center is across the street and the Liberty Bell is adjacent.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I've enjoyed visiting Elfreth's Alley and Christ Church, which is a few blocks east of the Liberty Bell. Other interesting areas to wander around in are Rittenhouse Square and the adjacent neighborhoods to the west that include Delancey Street.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

AlanC said:


> +2
> 
> My wife and I have done pretty much the same thing.
> 
> Well worth the time is to drive down to for a real Philly cheesesteak. Lock your doors for the drive. :icon_smile_wink:


Noooooooooo! Yo, Geno's, across the street is the place to go for the cheesesteak. Plus, the fries are much better.  Geno's is at the foot of the famed Italian Market, where Rocky ran, and I have overindulged on many occasions. They are now famous for the "speak English" controversy. Check out Claudio's and DiBruno's for cheese and prepared foods, as well as Fante's for kitchenware. Don't miss Termini's pastry shop on South 8th Street (they have a parking lot) for the best Italian pastry on the planet. Dine at Dante and Luigi's on 10th, and you will have the true Philly experience. Get tix for the Renoir exhibit at the Philly Art Museum, or check out the Pennsylvania Academy of Fine Arts or the Academy of Natural Sciences......


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Catch the MetroLiner to NY, spend an hour shopping in a real city, then take the MetroLiner back


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Noooooooooo! Yo, Geno's, across the street is the place to go for the cheesesteak. Plus, the fries are much better.


Clearly the answer would be to try both, then. :biggrin2:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Clearly the answer would be to try both, then. :biggrin2:


Indeed! There is a line of thinking that says you get your fries at Geno's, and your steak at Pat's. However, if you show the competitor's logo at the other establishment, they will send a crew out to beat you to a pulp. More Pat's folklore: Senator Kerry, on a campaign stump through Philly, made national news by ordering a cheesesteak with....ugh....Swiss cheese. This is an incredible gaffe by Philly standards. Poor prepping by his staff, we said, as no self-respecting cheesesteak joint offers such an accoutrement. Further, it is widely contended that Jim's, Tony Luke's, D'Alessandro's, and a variety of others have far better offerings than Pat's or Geno's. It is also said that manhood comes to a Philly frat guy when he takes his first cheesesteak as the sun rises, not having been to sleep, of course. I never made it past 3 a.m.  Bill


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

This won't help AHS, as Friday has passed, but we are taking a family trip to see the Renoir exhibit at the Philadelphia Museum of Art today. Get in quickly, folks, as the event will end soon. I love that city!


----------

